# Over to quick.



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

4 roosters up, 2 shots 2 down. Glad there are still a couple birds around.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool, private or public?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Public.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Way to go, that's a great day then  We hit public as well, had two we probably should have had but missed. Still had a good time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Head shot I take it? lol


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Head shot I take it? lol


Working my pup lol.

With the phes done so soon I had to look for other birds to shoot. I found a couple lol.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there hamernhonker


----------

